# Probleme mit T-Online MailSoftware und ZoneAlarm



## SwingTänzer (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie im Betreff zu erkennen habe ich Probleme mit der Firewall von Zonealarm und dem T-Online dazugehörigen Mailprogramm.

Seitdem ich Zonealarm installiert habe, geht leider kein Mail versenden bzw. empfangen mehr. Ich habe in den Einstellungen bei "Programm Control" allen zu T-Online gehörigen Programmen ALLES erlaubt. Eigentlich müsste das ja dann funktionieren. Tut es aber leider nicht. Fragt bitte jetzt nicht: "Warum in Gottes Namen benutzt du die T-Online Software bzw. das Mailprogramm von denen?"

;-)

Ich kann nur sagen, das es nicht mein Rechner ist, und die Besitzer gerne wie vorher auch das Mailprogramm von T-Online benutzen möchten.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Mfg


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Januar 2005)

SwingTänzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seitdem ich Zonealarm installiert habe, geht leider kein Mail versenden bzw. empfangen mehr


Hi,
die einfachste Lösung ist , denke ich, ZoneArlam wieder zu deinstallieren, oder !? 
Diese Firewall hat ihren Namen nicht verdient und ist Schrott.

Wenn du den Besitzer/Freund nicht dazu überzeugen kannst, hier steht ne Menge über das Thema 
und er/sie können es ja mal studieren.  ;-)


----------

